# Classical pieces with Arpeggios



## Vindfallet

Hi,
Lately, I've been listening to some classical pieces with a lot of arpeggios, like Chopin's "Ocean Etude" and "Aeolian Harp", and I like it very much. I was wondering if you know any other good compositions that features arpeggios. I would like to hear more of that.

Thanks,
Vegar


----------



## LvB

You'll find a great many arpeggios in much 19th century piano music, but a couple of pieces which pop quickly to mind would be:
Scharwenka, Piano Concerto #1 in Bb Minor
Rubinstein: Etude in Eb Major, Op. 23, #4


----------

